# Found kitten... softest fur ever.



## ratio411

Hi, my name is Dave, and I live in Pensacola, Florida.

Last month my son (21) found a kitten roaming near his workplace, an auto garage. It was really nice and seemed to like people, not ferral, and may have been born into a household. It was clean, smart, but malnurished. They kept it at the shop for a while to see if anyone was looking for him, but nothing... So my son brought him to his home.

He has 2 cats already, and the 2 older cats did not react at all well to the kitten, so the kitten ended up at my house. The vet said he was about 12 weeks old, and had a very unusual coat that was going to remain very nice even as the cat got older. This was a month ago. So I guess that makes him about 4 months old.

Description:
At a glance, he looks like a run of the mill pure black stray cat.
However, when you get to looking close, and especially touching, he is different than any cat I have ever had, and this is why I came here... To see if I can find out more about him, and if he is a specific breed of cat.

Head: slim, and triangular, very Siamese looking, with larger ears.
Eyes: Gold, almond shape, not round.
Color: Black... until you look closer. In light, he is a VERY dark reddish brown. For all intents and purposes, he is black, but looks like chocolate in sunlight. I have never seen this before. (I am not a cat person, and have no special experience with cats as an adult. We had them in our house when I was growing up though.)
Coat: Again, just looking at him, he looks like a black short-hair... but he has no undercoat, just semi-long fur. He is the softest cat I have ever laid hands on. His individual hairs are super fine, like silk, and he honestly feels like a rabbit or mink. Those fine hairs are longer than your common cat, but they lay flat on his body, not fluffy like long hair cats I am familiar with.

His build is very fine. Long and petite bone structure, not stocky like your common stray.
His whiskers and such are VERY long and pronounced. He has them over his eyes and around his mouth (of course) but they are very long and straight... pronounced.

He LOVES people, loves laps, purrs all the time loud and proud, he likes to touch you and almost pet you with his paws. He likes to touch things, and stroke things to figure them out. He sits on his rear and uses both front paws while sitting, almost like a Raccoon. I have never seen this either. We have another cat in our house that was a ferral born 'mutt' shorthair, and she is nothing like this. She only uses one paw at a time, doesn't sit up to free her paws, and only uses her paws to 'bat' at things, like all the other cats I have been exposed to.

Anyway, he is super soft, super smart, and totally fearless. Combined with his exotic head/face shape, and the unusual make up of his color and coat, I am wondering if he is an actual identifiable breed of cat?

In shape, he looks Abysinian or Havana...
If he wasn't so black in general, he would look exactly like a Havana, until you touch him. From pictures online, the Havana doesn't appear to have such a silky soft fur. ??? But then the red-brown coat in the light starts to make me think Havana again.

Any thoughts?
Is there any specific term or name used to describe a coat that is not long hair, but has no short hair either? Just Rabbit or Mink like super silky and soft fur? He is very shiny too. If he was a black car, you could see your reflection in him he is so shiny! LoL

Anyway, I'll see what responses I get here, or might make a post about his fur a bit later to get info.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## ratio411

Good morning!
I forgot to mention his 'voice'...
He has a very deep voice, not high pitched at all.
He seems to be vocal, but most of the time you can barely hear him.
He mouths a meow, but it is so soft and deep (for a kitten) that you can hardly hear him. He only turns up the volume on his meow when he is excited. Then it is still not high pitch, and it is sort of graveley sounding.


----------



## spidermilk

I have no idea what breed he has, but the one purebred cat I have has always been so much more fearless and calm than all of the other strays I have had. I think it is because a person breeding cats properly is going to breed for a calm, confident cat that will do well at shows and be happy in life in general.

Anyway, welcome! Very interesting mystery you have there.


----------



## Ruepie

You should post a picture so we can see!


----------



## Rikus

Yes! Please post a picture! He sounds adorable!


----------



## KozyKitty

Hi! Sounds like you have a very beautiful kitty! Just by description, I couldn't say what kind he is. If he is a stray then who knows what combination mamma got! Even with your purebred animals you can get variation in color due to both parents genetic makeup. I had a black cat many years ago and when you looked at her coat in the light it did have a chocolate brown look. My grey kitty even appears to have some flecks of brown when I look at her in the light. If you are really curious, you can take him to the vet and they can do a gene test to determine what kind or kinds of kitty is in his makeup. 
As for behavior and meow, I have learned that every animal, like humans, is different. My grey kitty LOVES to play with the cardboard insert of the toilet paper roll. When she's playing with it, she talks to it. This is the ONLY time she ever talks though. My himalayan mix kitty only plays by using the house as a race track and it's only in the morning. When she's hungry she will walk right up to you, open up her mouth as big as she can and makes the longest loudest meow. And my Lilac point Siamese mix meows VERY loudly and sounds like she is in distress and only calls when she's lost in the house or if we move her kitty pan and she can't find it, but I think that is because she is deaf and doesn't know how loud she is. 
Anyway, point is that each animal has their own unique attributes that make them special and it sounds like your boy's attributes make for fun entertainment!  Good luck with him!


----------



## Jasmine12

Hello, It'a hard to say without seeing a photo, but your kitty sounds like my black male, Jonny Cat. I've always thought of him as looking like a black siamese and he is so shiny that he looks like patent leather. In fact, many black cats do have siamese in their genes.
Chances are that your kitty is some kind of a mix. He is still a kitten so his coat may change. Older black cats that have a reddish looking coat in the light often spend a lot of time in the sunshine.
Please post a pic if you can


----------



## doodlebug

The red coming out in the sunlight is very common in black cats and isn't indicative of any breed. I've had 3 black cats (all DSH shelter cats) and 2 of them have red in their coat. Maggie's is extremely red these days, even in regular light, it changed after she had radioactive iodine treatment for hyper-thyroid last year.


----------



## Bonnie037

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Trina

I want to see a photo, too! He sounds to me as if he's likely part-Siamese. The only cat I've ever had with fur like that was a Siamese/Balinese mix. Her fur was fairly short, exceedingly soft, and close-lying rather than plush. Whatever he is, he sounds like a real gem!


----------

